# Too much vibration at the end of the cast...



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

been thinking about this for a while... 

is there any way to build a rod that can reduce the vibration at the end of a cast when using a surf rod?

just curious... thinking that if a tennis raquet strings can be dampened to increase accuracy then why can't a surf rod?! 

any and all input will be greatly appreciated...

oh by the way... i have a "proto-type" in my photo album but i can't share it... basically what i'm trying to do is make my OM cape point feel like a St. Croix... 

is this possible or did i drink too much bong water???


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, a OM blank is never going to match a St Croix, but yes there are several things you can do to reduce tip weight and improve recovery. Smaller, lighter guides are the key, and use only as many guides as you absolutely need. You can also do other things like not use underwraps and minimal thread wrapping and only use the minimum amount of finish necessary. For spinning reels you can go a bit further and use ultra lightweight fly guides for your tip guides. Doing that as part of the New Guide Concept from Fuji will really improve tip responsiveness, but ultimately it comes down to the blank and what it's purpose is. A fiberglass blank will never have the snap that a high modulus graphite blank will. Think of it as using a sledgehammer to drive a nail or vice versa, a hammer to drive a railroad spike. Starting with the right blank for a certain application will do more than everything I mentioned before.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Terry is right on this one. There is only so much that can be done to improve the performance of any specific blank- fast response/recovery is inherent in the blank- a builder can do little to improve upon this- but can do things to harm the natural recovery- too big and too many guides, etc.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ive changed the action on my OMCPS by casting it low reel.
it bends with a slight thru action now, instead of the factory parabolic. i can get it to bend alot more now using 5-10oz
also i effectively increased the rods length by 2', but you need to make a reducer to use it like this.


BUT no, you cant change that tip recovery speed.. thats how the blank is.
theres a reason why i shell out $500+ for UK style rods.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

ooeric said:


> ive changed the action on my OMCPS by casting it low reel.
> it bends with a slight thru action now, instead of the factory parabolic. i can get it to bend alot more now using 5-10oz
> also i effectively increased the rods length by 2', but you need to make a reducer to use it like this.
> 
> ...


thanks... but what do you mean by "low reel"???


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Juan_EZ said:


> thanks... but what do you mean by "low reel"???


The reel is attached much lower near the butt cap (hence the name low reel) normally attached with coasters. Now the low hand on the butt (left hand if your right handed) controls the reel, leaving the top hand free to push the rod around during the cast and hit. This is how the majority of tournament casters cast.


----------

